# Dubbamans Satori & THxS1 Grow



## Dubbaman (Dec 7, 2007)

Even though the poll is *not* closed, i have made up my mind  so i went to scrounge up the needed items to start my seeds. Decided to start 3 of each, the blue cups are the Satori while the THxS1 is in the red.First thing i had to do was thaw some of the leftover soil, didnt look like enough had to get more. Got plenty now  even made a 5gal bucket of extra at this mix. the thawing soil is some organic top soil with peet and i picked up some potting soil scotts was the brand had to get more perlite too  took the last of the top soil (about 2 gal of a 5 gal bucket) mixed in about 2 gal of the potting soil and the rest is perlite. got my plastic 16oz cups ready by drilling 5 1/8" holes in the bottom,filled my cups half way and watered to settle the soil filled them the rest of the way and watered rested my seed and covered what was about the last half inch with soil and watered :spit: Put them back in the room in my(soon to be) Mothering area it has 2 4' fluroesant ballasts with 4 G.E. daylight T-12 tubes (3050 lumen 6500K  40W per bulb) its a 1'x4' area as the seed dont need light as yet (though they are on for heat :hubba it puts out 12200 lumen (just over half the recomended 5K/sq' i know but as its going to be for mothers its lower for slower growth)temps stay about 80 with 50% humidity no ventilation (fans) just a passive flow goes under the "walls" of this area.Now its up to the MJ gods as to what will pop.


----------



## akirahz (Dec 7, 2007)

best of luck dubba - hope you get some poppers shortly!


----------



## thestandard (Dec 7, 2007)

I've heard good about mandala seeds, pretty cool strain choice. I'll be following!

What are you gonna flower under


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2007)

hey Dubbaman...I'm pullin up my milk box and going to enjoy watching this grow..Good luck and Keep It Green!!!!


What is holding the cups in the plastic bin?


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 7, 2007)

thestandard said:
			
		

> What are you gonna flower under


 
gonna use a 400W HPS for flower and for the majority of the veg im going to be under fluros 2 ballasts now and 3 later after sprouting (40W g.e. daylight tubes 3050 lumen 6500K 18300 lumen in a 1x4 area.


----------



## thestandard (Dec 7, 2007)

Cool, I'm starting a 400w mh/hps grow in the next week or two. Be fun to have a current comparison =D


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 7, 2007)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> What is holding the cups in the plastic bin?


 
 its a cat pan   :rofl: it was never used but i found that they are flat and wide and can hold a 5 gal bucket used as a potter quite well  and they are real cheap at dollar stores:hubba:


----------



## pyroguy (Dec 7, 2007)

so you went with variety. cant wait for the Satori to finish. you could flower individually to stretch the prosess a bit like i do. i dont have a cam so i do do the journals sorry every body


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 8, 2007)

*Everything loos and sounds great D. Here's some GREEN MOJO to get them babies going. Good luck on the grow and we'll be following along. :aok: *


----------



## jash (Dec 8, 2007)

Subscribed!!!!:hubba: :joint::bong1::bongin::bong:  :48:


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 13, 2007)

Day 6 in the grow and we have our first sprout, and the winner is the THxS1 for the fastest sprout race popped up this A.M about 11. I waited till the end of the day to see if any others were ready to pop out and say hello but they just not ready i guess. I'm going to give them a few more days and then pop in a few more might try to do a rock wool germination on them and see if that has any different results.

EDIT: it has come out of its shell since this pic


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 13, 2007)

cool cant wait to see it get bigger


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 14, 2007)

:banana: and there is another sprout and its its the THxS1, so now i have 2 of them and am getting  with the others :cry:. none of the satori have shown any signs of growth so i did a bit of digging and not one of them has even tried to pop as of yet. i soaked some rock-wool over night and put 2 of them from the soil to the rock-wool. the 3rd looked like it was starting to have a bit of spliting on one side so i left it be and recovered it. Im going to start the rest of the beans today in some rock-wool. and see what happens.


----------



## DLtoker (Dec 14, 2007)

Cool dude...  Can't wait to see this through. :aok:


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 17, 2007)

:banana: :dancing: wow what a difference a few days makes. out of 7 fresh into RW 6 Satori have rooted or are split and have their tap-root showing. Unfortunely the 3 from the first siol germination try havent and one other didnt but they are still in there so there may be hope yet :fid: but as for now i have 6 Satori and 2 THxS1 going.


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 17, 2007)

Looks like you got a couple of nice n healthy sprouts there 

Hope you get MANY females:hubba:  

WM


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 17, 2007)

Wise Man said:
			
		

> Hope you get MANY females:hubba:  WM


 
Me too WM me too


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 17, 2007)

*That's great news D. :aok:  Here's some GREEN MOJO to get them other;s out of the ground.  *


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 18, 2007)

Today was the big move had my first 2 Satori pop out of the RW and show me some leaf so it was time to get them babies in the soil. burried each of the cubes right into a 1 gal (roughly) potter only covered the top of the RW about 1/8" so ther eisnt too much on top of them. 2 had to be covered around as they were standing up :yay: but its off to the races now under them 19000 lumen worth of flouresant light hope for one female at least so i can make some seeds off her. I also went ahead and put the other 2 THxS1s in some RW to germ up so the total count on this grow will be upwards of 10 :hitchair: lol and i can get at most of 7-8 in at a time in the flower box so we gonna have a few tall trees in there by the end. and then its going to be the hashberry and bubbleicious show.


----------



## akirahz (Dec 19, 2007)

wow getting big fast!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 19, 2007)

*I see some babies D.   Like they say so far so good mang. :aok: *


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 19, 2007)

What's sup DUBZ looking good bro, Got some nice strains:aok:
Good LUCK!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 22, 2007)

All the 6 Satori that have come up ae up the others jsut didnt do anything one looked like it was poping open but didnt so 6 it is. had put the rest of the other THxS1 into germinate a few days back once and they are going fine one already about to break through the cube, but the other is starting off backwards or something its tap was green and now im seeing the rest of the shell crack open and the white is comeing out. needless to say im jsut letting it be and it will find its way.

Got my order from Gyspy in yesterday got some Bubblicious and Hashberry (nirvana standards and Mandala respectively) got more THxXS1s as some freebies so they are now in to germ up so i can have some beter odds at making more of these seeds and the satori then its off to the man i have no clue what yet,I know me ill do the bubble cause i know what its about. :hubba:

EDIT: This will be the last posting for a while as much may not be going on with the plants other than vegging. as for me it took so long to get the pics off my 10yr old camera that i think its time for it to retire so ill have a new one the next batch (if i cant borrow a better one first) of pics that i put up of them hope to have it be around the 1 month mark for the plants for you Merry Christmas to all and to all GREEN MOJO for your plants :bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 22, 2007)

Great job..Dubb....Im feeling :banana: FEMALES Dance coming...good luck and I am enjoyin this grow..


Smoke:tokie:


----------



## jash (Dec 22, 2007)

next time show us some fems Dub    :48:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 23, 2007)

looks good dubbaman heres some extra green mojo for them females.PS


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 23, 2007)

*Looking forward to following your grow, Dub!!!  Everything is looking/sounding good!!*


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 25, 2007)

I got me a great Christmas presant today went in to see how all the babies are going the Satori look great, nice dark green leafs and big broad ones at that, but i dont like that the leaves are so heavy that the stem is leaning over. Might think aobut digging around them and setting the roots in a bit deeper and burying it up about half of the stem its about 3-4 inches long  The first 2 Haze&Skunk are doing perfect now on their 3rd set of fans, and i did have one more of the inital 5 free pop so that was 3 oput of the first batch. Now for my Christmas gift, i went in early to check on the ones in germing up and out of the 5 free of the same cross strain 4 came up this go around so i will have a total of 7 THxS1 and the 6 Satori going seperate flower for seeds to be able to keep the strains going down the road, cant wait to see the fem/male on this one. sorry no pics have to get a new cam out of tax funds if i get some back this year in not ill be borrowing one allot :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 26, 2007)

Sounds Gtreat Dubba......Hope you get a cam soon....Sure have been enjoying this grow....so you say you are going to breed your Satori for future seeds?  when do you plan on doing this?..have a Great Grow and Happy GREEN Year.


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 26, 2007)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> so you say you are going to breed your Satori for future seeds? when do you plan on doing this?


 
not just the satori im planning on doing the cross too, ill be trying to do that once i start flowering thses ones here in a couple of months once they are ready to.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 26, 2007)

Are those planted in straight Versulite?


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 26, 2007)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Are those planted in straight Versulite?



Germinated in rock wool then will go into soil (here right after dinner) up to about an inch under the coyldon (cant spell again) leaves. and then left to veg.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 1, 2008)

Dunno whats happened over the course of the day today but the babies all looked great last night. and then for the most part of the day today the first 2 THxS1 that came up first have stated to look sickly :shocked: they were happy healthy plants and today i go to look at them and the first fans are starting to wither and curl up on me  and look a brown color, so far i havent been able to nail down the problem did moisture checks, pH tests and every other thing i can think of to see if anything is out of whack but all is coming up normal  the only other thing i can think of is that these 2 plants are just about 4 weeks old now and the 1-7-1 that they are in may not be enough N and K for them but all i have to pump them up is some 26-8-16, and i think that may be a bit strong for them as of now. The Satori on the other hand are all happy and big. pix once i can get a camera still, or once i can get the kids out of the house long enough to do the old web cam shots. :bong2:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 2, 2008)

heres the promised pix had to use a camera but they came out alright i think but now you can see how it looks like the first 2 THxS1 got a bit burnt by what im still not sure


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 2, 2008)

*Looking good D. Yup looks like the nutes may have been a bit much for them babies. The upper leaves still look healthy.  I'm sure they will make a full recovery. *


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 2, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Looking good D. Yup looks like the nutes may have been a bit much for them babies. The upper leaves still look healthy.  I'm sure they will make a full recovery. *


 
i hope so ive seen a couple of others that did this to me about the same time into the grow (last bunch) i was kinda suprised by these ones though the soil i used for them when i put them in was only a 1-7-1 but i guess they just dont like it so now on out it will be top soil till a month out of the ground and then TPs into bigger pots and my mix. whats a real suprise is that all of my plants are in this mix and none of the others have done this as of yet these were the first out and now they show it.


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 2, 2008)

are thoes in 3 gallons and will that be thier final home ,,im just askin cause thats what i do i just transplant them once right from the very small pots to their final homes but ive seen people go threw like 3 different pots and i dont realy understand i just transplant once so n ot to shock them when they are in the middle of veg ,,1 more question how does the perlite work for u do u notice any thing diferent useing it and im guessin i can get it from the hydro shop hu?? ,,your plants our lookin great dub ur gonna have a jungle in ur crib lol i hope they are all girls for u bro 








HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM 
AND HAPPY SMOKIN


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Tom yeah man the ones that they are in now are about 1 gal and then once i veg for my couple of months ill put them into 3 gals for the rest of the time it takes :cool2: the stuff on the tops of the soil is just perlite i had some gnats a while back and this stops them from getting to the soil and laying eggs :bong2:


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 2, 2008)

sorry for changing up my question lol i went back and seen it was perlite lol and ill have to give that a try to fight the nats lol sounds like a good idea


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 7, 2008)

Here we are at 20 days from planting the cubes into soil :dancing: the Satori are nice and big about 6 inches tall, and have the biggest freaking leaves i think ive ever seen. all are doing well. as for the THxS1 they are getting back to health the burn and dry is over so far for them but im thinking this may lead to them being male  for the rest that came up later from the second set they are looking good. pictures say more than words so for now im done talking.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 7, 2008)

*The young ladies are looking great D. :aok: Even the one's that were sick are looking better than ever.   Keep up the great work mang. :aok: *


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 7, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *The young ladies are looking great D. :aok: Even the one's that were sick are looking better than ever.  Keep up the great work mang. :aok: *


 
Thanks as always cant wait to see what the next month brings :banana: gonna be starting my dancing early on this one :bong2:


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow man there looking great. What is that white stuff on the soil your using. And whats its purpose?


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey HB thanks for stopping in man. the stuff on top is perlite. ive been using it to cover the soil top after a gnat problem i had in a previous grow. i havent sen a gnat insome time now but its still better safe than sorry


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 11, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Hey HB thanks for stopping in man. the stuff on top is perlite. ive been using it to cover the soil top after a gnat problem i had in a previous grow. i havent sen a gnat insome time now but its still better safe than sorry


 
Hey your grow is looking great :holysheep:  Are tou going to have to transplant again or are you going to put them into flower soon? Keep up the good work!


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 11, 2008)

hey Toker thanks for poping in man . yeah im going to TP them here in about a month (end of Jan) and veg them through Feb then flower them shooting for a 6 footer with all of them :hubba:


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Jan 11, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Hey HB thanks for stopping in man. the stuff on top is perlite. ive been using it to cover the soil top after a gnat problem i had in a previous grow. i havent sen a gnat insome time now but its still better safe than sorry



I here that man. It's always good to take the safe road. Does the perlite affect the plant at all? 

Also when using the rock wool. Can you leave it on when planting into soil? I ask because I've never used it and I'm not sure.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 11, 2008)

Nah man the perlite on the top of the soil has not effect on the plant. For the Rockwool question you want to plant it in the soil too you dont whant to try and remove the seedling from it cause the roots will grow all around the cube i just plant it and the roots in the soil.


----------



## the widowmaker (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey dubba you ever considered the root riot cubes that are organic?

http://www.growthtechnology.com/prop-rootriot.asp


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Widow nere have even heard of them man. and here i thouhg that Rock wool being made from cotton was organic enough i know it does break down in the soil through the duration of the grow all of my harvested clones had been rooted in it and when i cleaned out the potter(s) it was gone.


----------



## umbra (Jan 11, 2008)

Rockwool is not made of cotton. Although sometimes referred to as mineral cotton, it has no more cotton in it than it does wool. Rock wool is a made material consisting of natural minerals like basalt or diabase. It was orginally developed as insulation.


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 11, 2008)

i got a copple of my plants in rockawool and then put the rockawool in the souil to dub and i aint had no problems ,the ones i did that 2 are even a little busheyer than the rest lol,any ways grows lookin good


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 11, 2008)

umbra said:
			
		

> Rock wool is a made material consisting of natural minerals like basalt or diabase. It was orginally developed as insulation.


 
even if the guy at the shop was wrong about whats its made of when he told me them many moons ago, its still au natural from what you said and as i said its all degraded over the course of the grow. so im not worried heck im not even worried about chems and all that im not claming an organic grow etc etc but thanks for the heads up on the RW thing.





sorry if this sounds a bit snippy at first haveing loads of problems here on the home front today one of our cars went dead today and its a fight with getting parts and such..:holysheep:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 13, 2008)

Well its a pic less update this time hope to have the new camera by Thursday. All is looking well the Satoris cotyledon leaves are yellowing and getting ready to fall off so its just about nute shot time going to go and get some 20-10-10 i think to use on them and then Ive got some 0-10-10 that i can use for flower but i may go and get some 5-0-0 to put with it as Ive noticed that when i used this 0-10-10 this time (flowering) the fans yellowed and wilted off faster than i think they should have. The haze skunk cross has been growing well still a bit strong in the soil for the ones showing more sativa dominance than the others that seem to be showing more of the skunk pheno. the satoris are about 6-7 inches still but they are spreading out fast while the cross is gaining height fast they are about 8 inches. enough babbling for now pics soon again :stoned:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 18, 2008)

Friday is here and still haven't been able to get a/my camera so its again pic-less 

Satori: coys are off of 4, 2 still haven't. Some signs of nute problems (darn potting soil) little yellowing and a few spots. seen roots so scrambling to make room and TP them into perm homes. Made up a new batch of my old MG mix of soil (top,MG and per-lite) so when i TP them the will be in the same mix as my others that have done well Had a thought about this strain its made from land race genes from Nepal, that said in that region its fairly close to the equator and that says 12/12 to me for all growth,?? anyone got some input on that.

THxS1: All of these are doing well the first 2 i had come up are healthy and happy no signs of bad tips or yellow/brown to be seen.They both are about 9 inches tall. The other 3 were started a few weeks later one is about 7 inches :shocked: but it seems to be more of a indica dom strain as does one of the others. the last 2 are about one 4 and the other 6 inches tall.of the 5 3 are very sativa dom and the other 2 are more indica dom. Seen roots on these in the bottom of the potter hence the rush to get more room.

More room: my thoughts are this my current space is (flower) 8sqft and i have the 6 satori (whole thing about the equator and this strain) i do have 2 plants that are in mid flower and one that is about to finish :hubba: it has about a week and a half left to go but if this needs to be done so i can save my plants then an early one it shall be. the space i can get 8 total plants in 2 that are flowering and the 6 satori till i get my other 400W HPS for full 16sqft growing under full HPS from seed. the cross i will TP too and leave under the flos so they can veg as they are not of the equatorial region in their heritage they will need the 16/8 i have them on. just realized om rambling again so I'm done for now more later.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 18, 2008)

hmm... I wouldn't try to veg those babies in 12/12 conditions if you want to continue to veg them. you might not need 18 hrs light, but I'd still at least give them that.

hope you get your light system worked out. luck.

and... borrow the neighbor's camerea... explain to them you need to have pics for your grow journal updates... :hubba:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 18, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> and... borrow the neighbor's camerea... explain to them you need to have pics for your grow journal updates... :hubba:


 
:rofl: been there did that last time, left out the GJ part though :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey Dubb...Glad to see you back and hope everything is well...have you got your Camera yet?  Getting excited to see your progress...great job and welcome Back


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 19, 2008)

pics just over a month for the whole grow so far


----------



## akirahz (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow they are terrific man


----------



## luke (Jan 19, 2008)

nice grow man yea i do the same thing when i deal with soil used the   rockwool cubes gow them hydro for 2 weeks or more them outside for the summer im doin hydro now so mines inside a box with a 1000 hps on it growing fast as hell actually this time kinda worried 1 week you dont know if there goin to make it after the first week and there looking heatly like there goin live strong thats when they start really or when a few rots pop  out the bottom then you not so worried of yea when i transplant them i just put the net cup rockwool cubes and hydrorocks in  dig a hole deep enough cover the top back with soil  that way can never over water them due to the hydro rocks funnny thing is i fogot to water them for like 8 days over the summer had a lot of things on my mind just brogh a motorcycle only had 2 plants left out behind my shed they still groew bigger like 3 times the size then when i put it out flowered kinda late for one but then again hawian snow female  takes 11 weeks so pretty much flowered at the right time damn bugs where eaten though lol
again nice little project man like to see how big they get and what you yeild of those


----------



## dmack (Jan 19, 2008)

looking great. cant wait to see them all grown up.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 19, 2008)

dmack said:
			
		

> looking great. cant wait to see them all grown up.


 
Me too


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 29, 2008)

Update with some pics. Gonna be a Transplanting day time to get these babies in some bigger potters. Got another light so they will now be vegging under HPS gotta get some pics of that once im done and all for you guys but to tide the thurst for pics heres a few that i took while playing with the new camera.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 29, 2008)

Transplant was poseponed due to lack of space to house 11 plants. Spent the day re-configuring the grow space. TP tomorrow and into the new home for HPS vegging. I still have two clones in flower so the whole 18sqft isnt converted yet but ive used 11 of it to make a 11 plant veg chamber, has one 400W HPS from HTG in it. They claim 55K lumen so the 4x2.75 area is getting 5K lumen/sqft. But more on that later im :stoned: and rambeling.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 29, 2008)

again I say Great job Dubba...I really like the fourth picture you took with your new Camera...That shot is excellent man..looks like a MJ pin wheel..lol..why RU vegn with HPS?  I thaught that was flower spectrum..that 400 you baught is it a conversion ballast?..Hope to get my grow down like yours...Thanks Man


----------



## akirahz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounding very nice, are you getting a mixed spectrum bulb then man?? Can't wait to see more shots !


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 29, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> again I say Great job Dubba...I really like the fourth picture you took with your new Camera...That shot is excellent man..looks like a MJ pin wheel..lol..


Thanks man.



			
				4u2smoke said:
			
		

> why RU vegn with HPS?


 Cause i  want to have to have the same spectrum bulbs in both my ballasts when i put them in the same area.



			
				4u2smoke said:
			
		

> I thaught that was flower spectrum..


It is, but you can do whole grows in MH or HPS you'll just get a bit better flowering growth out of the HPS.



			
				4u2smoke said:
			
		

> that 400 you baught is it a conversion ballast?..


 Nope.



			
				4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Hope to get my grow down like yours...Thanks Man


 Thanks man i hope to get it down one day too 




			
				akirahz said:
			
		

> Sounding very nice, are you getting a mixed spectrum bulb then man?? Can't wait to see more shots


Thanks man, I'm not planning on getting any mixed bulbs or conversion bulbs I'm not into all the have to do  and vegging here and with this and switching bulbs and or ballasts. just easier to go HPS all the way. and replace the bulbs after ever other grow. Oh and man that camera is insane man i took those shots from about 3 ft away, and i haven't played with the macro or telephoto lenses yet.:hubba:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 30, 2008)

*Whats up D. I see the ladies are coming right along and looking great. :aok: Whatever your doing keep it up mang because the ladies are loving it.  *


----------



## thestandard (Jan 30, 2008)

So healthy man, good work!


----------



## sillysara (Jan 30, 2008)

looking sweet dubba keep up the nice work


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 30, 2008)

sillysara said:
			
		

> looking sweet dubba keep up the nice work


 
Thanks S-S hope to soon have some fine ladies in there like the one from your avatar


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 30, 2008)

Transplant day has occurred :yay: got everyone i their permanent homes. Used 5 gal hydro potters with 1 inch drainage holes as they are less expensive than many potters and sturdier than the grow bags, only problem is the drainage holes made for tubes for hydro irrigation. So to fight erosion from the holes of the potter i cut some screen circles out for the bottoms. I laid the screen on the top part (opening) of the potter and cut the screen around it and then fit it in the bottom to block the drainage hole but not prevent drainage. Then transplanted away.


----------



## akirahz (Jan 30, 2008)

Wowzer they are allot taller now then the previous pics -- im curious though what we're you keeping from eroding? the bucket holes?? How much longer do you plan on vegging?


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 30, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> Wowzer they are allot taller now then the previous pics --


has to be the angle i took the pics in because the ones i put up yesterday were from yesterday might seem a bit taller cause i was more level with them.



			
				akirahz said:
			
		

> I'm curious though what we're you keeping from eroding? the bucket holes??


nope not the holes :rofl: just the dirt from seeping out when i water they are big and i don't want any getting out and such.



			
				akirahz said:
			
		

> How much longer do you plan on vegging?


 
not sure yet i have an 8 ft ceiling so I'm thinking i may go till they are about 2.5 ft then flower.


----------



## Chuck E. Cheeba (Jan 30, 2008)

looks good man ... keep up the good work ...


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 3, 2008)

PICS been a few day ssince the TP so i was in playing with the camera and the plants and got a few nice shots off so i though id fill you guys in on the progress :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 3, 2008)

Looking Great man..You have got your GROW on...


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 6, 2008)

Went in to see how things are in the grow and found a few surprises. First off let me tell you that everyone is taking to the TP some better than others the few younger TxS have started looking a little on the + nutes side but not as badly as i had thought it seems to be settling in now. The Satori were ready willing and able for the shot of nutes and loved it Ive been rewarded with 4 inches of growth in the past week. I also found out that one of the little Satoris has gone tripod on me LOL how about that i have another just killed one not too long ago that turned out to be male after it had stopped being a tripod from seed, now i have one that wasn't at seed and grew into one :holysheep: is that kinda against the odds or what.Any way got a shot to show of it.


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 11, 2008)

Feeling like its time to get the 9 weeks flowering time started, went ahead and set up my whole room to start the plants on the way. As of now heres how the plants stand.



              Satori    ______                                  THxS1
height:     (s)10"-(t)16"     ___                        (s)19"-(t)28"
nodes:    none alternating less the tripod __    none alternating but the first 2
Sex:        1 F and 1 pos M rest unkown   __     1 pos M and rest unknown


all of them are under 2 400 W HPS HTG lamps. my soil mix feedings were of a 5-1-1 for the past month every other water none since the transplant as its not dry as of yet, moist but not wet. Whole area is about 18 sq ft. Temps are between 65 F (night) and 80 F (day) humidity goes between 65% (night) and 55% (day), enough talk show the shots


----------



## Chuck E. Cheeba (Feb 11, 2008)

looks good man .... bet thise moke relly nice


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 11, 2008)

Chuck E. Cheeba said:
			
		

> looks good man .... bet thise moke relly nice


not sure yet never had any of either strain from what i know so well find out in a few months here onces they decide who they are and get full of nuggz and dry


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 12, 2008)

*Damn D your a growing fool.  The young ladies are looking great. :aok: *


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 12, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Damn D your a growing fool.  The young ladies are looking great. :aok: *


 
 i think this should be enough stashed away for winter :giggle:


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 13, 2008)

Well had to go in and see how things were so i sat in there and had me a :bong1: while the kids are out in the snow. No worries the wife is out with them. Needless to say i was sitting the touching and looking and moving things around to even out growth and such. Found another Satori has gone tripod on me, and the first one (tripod) is a Female :dancing: so that totals 2 fems for the satori the other 4 have yet to prove to me who they are, 3 of them seem to be doing more side branching then sexing ,and the other seems to be going male, ironically enough that one is the other tripod :shocked: My first thought was well now if one tri's is M and one is F then we mate them and see if we cant get all tri's out of the beans  :giggle: and out of the 6 the tri's are the best looking of the strain in my room. The cross (THxS1) are tall as Giraffes and doing great they are so much more sativa that they haven't really shown to much in the way of sexing yet although one does look a bit male and one a bit female the others for now are Unic's. On to the pics for the day got lots of them so there may be a post of pics too


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 13, 2008)

More Pics :dancing:


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 14, 2008)

AH finally a day where the kids are off to school and i can get some in the grow time to see who and how many of the plants have chosen their path to sexuality. Ive seen the plants and I'm not to thrilled, got 2 of 6 Satori that are female one is a tripod, these are the only ones that seem to be showing, the rest are for sure male that new growth has sacs between the shoots now so lots of guys. I'm happy i got one female though cause now i can at least let one or the other seed and have more  that was the point of the order. THxS1 well out of 5 only 2 were male here so its looking like 3 girls out of that bunch. Since these were some freebies and I'm not real interested in keeping this cross i will be killing off the males here in the near future. As for the fems of the cross I'm thinking i may do a DIY pollination of one of them with a satori papa and see what comes out of that  these are early plans and early sexing still need a few more days to be certain but then its separation time. let them guys go for a bit and then collect pollen. time to go reread all those threads on pollen collection and storage, if any one has a few good links ill look at them too.


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 19, 2008)

The males have been culled out, all but one of the Satori ones that is. Things are well on to the pics.


----------



## thestandard (Feb 19, 2008)

gonna be an exciting 8 weeks in dubba's closet i think


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 19, 2008)

thestandard said:
			
		

> gonna be an exciting 8 weeks in dubba's closet i think


 
Cant wait either man its going to be a long road here some of these im not expecting to finish till 10 or more weeks too. but big buds soon to come.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice Job again Dubba...is it winter in your parts?..Keep It GREEN


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 19, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Nice Job again Dubba...is it winter in your parts?..Keep It GREEN


 
Thanks man, yeah its winter here , or at least what passes for winter anymore, it gets cold and sometimes we get snow but for the most part it just gets cold and rains or ices' up all over.


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 21, 2008)

Had an opening on the male today so i got the last clone out of the room and its just the Satori and the Cross strains in the GR now. Pics.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 22, 2008)

*Whats up mang. Everything is looking great as always. I see you got yourself a full blown male in flower. Gonna be collecting some pollen? *


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 22, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up mang. Everything is looking great as always. I see you got yourself a full blown male in flower. Gonna be collecting some pollen? *


 
i think instead of collecting it i may jsut let it do its thing san have it just explode in the room to pollinate


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 22, 2008)

*Be very careful D. When we made the Stoneybuds we seeded everything and the bud tasted like crap.  Had to make ISO out of it. :hubba: *


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 22, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Be very careful D. When we made the Stoneybuds we seeded everything and the bud tasted like crap.  Had to make ISO out of it. :hubba: *


 
HMMMM then it may be better for me to just find a few male flowers as they are starting to open and pop out the pollen and sprinkle it on a couple of side shoots/or top?


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice looking plants you have there.  Hope all goes well.  Nice pics 
keep it up.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 22, 2008)

Well the lights came on and i went to go and see how the guy and gals are doing. Im suprised that the male is already (what looks to me like) dropping pollen :shocked: I had already had my circulating fan turned off so he wouldnt be able to get his semen  all around the room. Im wondering if this is a good time to go ahead and pollinate the female that i am planning on haveing for seed, or if i should wait. They have only been flowering for just about 2 weeks and take about 8-9 to finish. Thats if this is pollen like i think it is, pics for all to see.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 22, 2008)

*Let her have the load D. :hubba:  Just don't let her have alot.  *


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 22, 2008)

Yup thats what i thought, that dude has gotten into my stack of playboys and had knuckeled one out all over himself. I think ill just trim off one of his fans and turn it over on the choice girls head, that should do the trick, and then my house will have 2 pregnant Females  then i guess since his job will have been done he can be dismissed. Thanks as always for the great input mang.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 22, 2008)

*Your killing me D. :rofl: *


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 22, 2008)

:rofl: it is the truth of the matter though


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 22, 2008)

All done with the male. i snipped off a couple of coated fans (ones in the pics) and lightly drew it across 4 side branches tops. so now its back to the waiting game. lets see if the stick turns blue again.


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 22, 2008)

happy pollination! good luck with the seeds man.​


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks man hopefully ill get a few just not thousands


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 25, 2008)

Were 2 weeks since the switch to flowering lighting :hubba: so thats really about a week into flower. and things are going well the Thai x Skunk is jsut pounding its way to the roof the 3 of them are about 4 ft tall now :shocked:, and you can tell that they are mostly Sativa as they are taking a lot longer to really get flowering well, not to mention the other ways to be able to tell . The Satori are moving right along too, the 2 of them are about 3 ft tall. It is amazing to see how/fast they grew after the transplant, its been less then a month and they have put on just about 2 ft. The Satori have already been hard at work getting into full force flowering. All got their first shot of flower nutes 2 days ago and so far no negative side effects from that. On to the pics.


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 25, 2008)

very nice I like nice. GJ keep it up. I like this pic >>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=49524&d=1203941571

Thanks
SALT


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 26, 2008)

Had to add this pic i found some trichs starting to develop hard to get a great look at them (took 20 pics)  the canopy is so dense already that it does a good job of shading it. More of the bud shots from the Satori in the ladies link in signature.


----------



## berserker (Feb 26, 2008)

Looking good in there.So your lady in the on the wall,she your scarecrow.Keep it GREEN


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 26, 2008)

berserker said:
			
		

> Looking good in there.So your lady in the on the wall,she your scarecrow.Keep it GREEN


 
LOL nah man shes just as full as far as flowering goes, just trying to not damage the goods


----------



## Growdude (Feb 26, 2008)

Your grow is looking good!


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 26, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Your grow is looking good!


 
Thanks man, you really sounded kind of suprised in that post or it may just be that im :stoned: :giggle:


----------



## gangalama (Feb 26, 2008)

Very nice! Very tidy grow. Hope the seeds turnout 2ur liking!!!!
Peace


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 6, 2008)

3 weeks total in flower now almost 4 since the kick to flowering mode . The Satori is now right at 3' tall, seeded (lower branches), stinkin (kind of like curry and moleasses), and thick budding, at a high rate too boot.The THxS1 (cross) is killing me im going to have to start some serious LST or just tying it up once they start getting real heavy, for now its alll good. On to the pics.:holysheep:


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow, amazing looking plants. I dono how i've missed this grow. Can't wait for those buds to start fillin out. Keep it up!


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 6, 2008)

:shocked: man i went in the grow room and found something interesting, both of my Satori's are seeding. Oh well  i guess now i cant see what kind of harvest weight difference there is between one seeded and one not, ill jsut have more seeds. Good thing that the cross is sativa its taken longer and been misted already so that will (i hope) still be ses in the end.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 7, 2008)

*Whats up D. The ladies are looking great. Have you noticed your bud growth slow down at all since you pollinated? *


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 7, 2008)

Your ladies look awesome Dubbaman.


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 7, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up D. The ladies are looking great. Have you noticed your bud growth slow down at all since you pollinated? *


It doesnt really seem like they are growing any slower man. Although some of the seeded sites do look a bit thinner than the ones that wernt, they are all still going right along.


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 11, 2008)

Another week already man the time is :fly: but just not as fast as id like  all is looking well witht he satoris had to get them up on stands bcause of the sativas but now all is even and the lights are just about as high as i can get them. The sativas are 5.5ft and the satoris are just over 3ft. One of the sativas is not looking well shes green and all but her potter was back by my ballast and she looks down so i had to rearange them and got some shots while i was in for that. On to the pics.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 11, 2008)

Beautiful.... thats it.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 11, 2008)

*Whats up D. Everythings looking great as always mang. Tell ya what after these 3 Sativas get done growing that we got were not growing them again inside. Take up way to much space.   Anyway everything looks great keep it up. :aok: *


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 11, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up D. Everythings looking great as always mang. Tell ya what after these 3 Sativas get done growing that we got were not growing them again inside. Take up way to much space.  Anyway everything looks great keep it up. :aok: *


 
Yeah man i have to agree them monsters are taking up way too much room but im betting that they will produce like rabbits by the end.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 12, 2008)

nice grow you got going on, Dubba

things look splendid... seeding/budding :aok:


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 12, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> nice grow you got going on, Dubba
> 
> things look splendid... seeding/budding :aok:


 
Hey TCVG yeah man thanks  the grow is going well and the seeding is staying right where i left it so far and the production is going on budding wise too. Wont be long now about 5-6- more and were in there like swim wear.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 12, 2008)

sounds like we'll be finishing up around the same time


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 12, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> sounds like we'll be finishing up around the same time


 
:cool2: man. My satoris will be finished about the mid of April and the cross will be done about the end I'm thinking. Getting ready to start germing up some Stoney Buds and Bubbleicious (nirvana) for the next indoor grow and the about mid April Ive got some Cherry Malawi to do outdoor. Them Sativas are just too dang big for inside, even with my 7 ft ceiling.


----------



## Chuck E. Cheeba (Mar 12, 2008)

keep up the good work mang .... Im sure that the harvest will be plentyful and danky as dank gets dank ...


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 12, 2008)

Chuck E. Cheeba said:
			
		

> keep up the good work mang .... Im sure that the harvest will be plentyful and danky as dank gets dank ...


 
Man i was out for a few hours and stuff man came back opened the door and it hit me like a slippery fish :spit:, that satori is funking up the spot bad man :holysheep:


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 16, 2008)

Here we are at 4 full weeks in flower on Tuesday.I oculdnt be more pleased with the progress of these plants if i had grown them myself  minor heat issues with the Thai x Skunk, they (2) are getting too close to the lights and the fans are starting to twist and turn. only option is to bend them over and tie them off  didnt want to have to but looks like i will. There is a noticeable difference in the budding on the satoris, not from the pollination that went on but from the ammount of budding between the tripod and the non. Seeds are looking good i had seen one still attached that has a little black mark sticking out and its a nice darker tan color. Enough gab, on to the pics


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 18, 2008)

More pics  shots of the satori getting nice and coated in snow.


----------



## berserker (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey Dubb,Your plants are looking very nice.The first indoor grow was sat. dom man,I didnt know they took up THAT much room.I learned alot off THAT grow. All sat. are totally outside for me.Keep up the great work and like always.Keep it GREEN


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 19, 2008)

Well today is the day that the first seed came out. It was the first one i had seen splitting out of its pod and i watched it as it went along, it got about 3/4 of the way out and was looking like it was ready to fall so i plucked it right on out with a pair of hemostats, gently as i could of course  There are a few others that are getting as close i can see some stripes and spots on them as well, but ill leave them for a few more days. Heres my first bread seed  



			
				berzerker said:
			
		

> I didn't know they took up THAT much room.I learned alot off THAT grow. All sat. are totally outside for me.



Yeah I'm noticing that they take up lots of room too not just in height but in width too, I'M planning on the next sat. doms. I'm going to LST the crap out of 'em so fight the issue  but i also plan on cloning them and taking a few out side too :giggle: let them get as big as they wanna :headbang:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 19, 2008)

Good job dubbaman!!!! I harvested my Satori bush a week early because the pistols were huge and there was no new growth at all. The buds were starting to purple  Anyway, I think you will like them. 2 hits off the bong and SHAZZZAMMMMMMMMMM I was reading this thread and realized I missed 2 pages and started typing before I hit reply lol.  :woohoo:  :stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 19, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Anyway, I think you will like them. 2 hits off the bong and SHAZZZAMMMMMMMMMM I was reading this thread and realized I missed 2 pages and started typing before I hit reply lol. :woohoo: :stuff-1125699181_i_


 
Now thats what im talking about :yay: i love to hear that, dont know if oyu had seen but my tentative harvest date is the same day MPers are trying to break the most users online record, so here we go ill be chopping my satori's on 4-20. They will have been flowering for 69 :giggle: days then so they should be some kick arse buds.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow Dub...there looking AMAZING! Good job man keep it up  :cool2:


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 22, 2008)

Had the chance to get in and do some much needed LST work. I have these sativas man and they are just freaks, 2 out of 3 are over 6 ft (6'6"&6'3")the last is just under at 5'10". the one was so tall it had grown into the dark spot beside the light hood . So they got bent over and tied off to the wall back into the light zone. On to the pics.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 22, 2008)

Those ladies are looking great Dubba. Great job on those. They are monsters. You are going to be rolling in big ol buds here very soon my friend. Great pics too. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care my friend.


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 22, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> Those ladies are looking great Dubba. Great job on those. They are monsters. You are going to be rolling in big ol buds here very soon my friend. Great pics too. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care my friend.


 
Thanks man im ready to have at them too they are soooo sticky looking and the aroma is so dank that im drooling on myself when i go and water :rofl: My tentative harvest is 4-20  so i should be smokin' on these by late May or early June :hubba: plan on a few day hang dry trim and rehang for the remainder of the week and then off to cure for a few weeks


----------



## thestandard (Mar 22, 2008)

im also gonna harvest a plant on 4/20 or maybe a week before if she's ready. wooooohooo your more impressive every successive pic


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 27, 2008)

I hate to do it but i think the stress has caused this hughe change in my plants the 2 that were way too tall have been let loose of the LST they jsut started looking bad a couple days after they were tied up. THe one more than the other its lost a lot of fans and yellowed almost all over  so i let them back up today i also added a tiny bit of veg nutes to the flowering nutes for the one to give her a boost of N. ill be praying for her  the satori are jsut absolutly huge, and stinky and sticky i jsut want to eat them and say heck with it  its hard to not take a trim and dry to sample them but i know theres still 23 more days till harvest  On to the pics.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 4, 2008)

All is back to normal they taller Sats are balencing out the one is still a bit more yellow than its counter parts but shes :aok: all 3 of them are filling in nicely now  the satori are now about 7 weeks in flower the 11th will be 8 total since the kick to flower, but still going till the 20th with them. Started checking trichs just like the weather here the past few days they are cloudy as could be with amber sunsets in the midst (60-40) so i think the last 2 weeks should prove to be near perfect for them. no more nutes as of watering before last. and tomorrow is the last watering for them gonna give them 2 weeks to dry up this time around. then its chop city. On to the pics.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 5, 2008)

*What up D. I see nothing has changed and the ladies are still growing strong. What kind of smell are them ladies putting off? Great job as always mang keep it up.  *


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 5, 2008)

The smell is getting a bit intense man the satori are strong soicy smelling now and the haze skunk is just strong skunk smelling. realy a strange mix of smell in the room now but pleasing as anything can be


----------



## smokybear (Apr 5, 2008)

Things are looking fantastic there Dubba. Those buds are really fattening up for ya. Going to be very happy here pretty soon. Keep up the great work and keep us posted on those gorgeous ladies. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 5, 2008)

:holysheep: fantastic looking ladies im sooooooooooooo hoping mine will look 1/4 as good as those eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 5, 2008)

Damb Dubba...you hit that one out of the park..Nice job..those ladies are HUGE!!!!   are they suporting themselfs?  Thanks again fiend


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 6, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Damb Dubba...you hit that one out of the park..Nice job..those ladies are HUGE!!!! are they suporting themselfs? Thanks again fiend


 
Not any more i had to use a couple of bricks to support the stalks so they dont fall over :holysheep:.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 6, 2008)

Going to be a great harvest my friend. Lots of sticky scissors and fingers are in your future! Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Apr 6, 2008)

Dubba... the ladies look great! :aok: 

you should really start to see them fatten up on the straight water:hubba: 

excellent job, buddy


----------



## forget (Apr 6, 2008)

great work D. keep it up.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 6, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> you should really start to see them fatten up on the straight water:hubba:


 
I got lucky man had a good heavy few days of rain so they have been getting nothing but rain water for the past few weeks now. Though now its all drying out cause the day is coming and coming soon, 4-20 did a trich check just a bit ago and it looks like these satori are going to be a definate couch-lock man im so fried i cant even reach my water glass kind of smoke :hubba: the trichs were mostly amber with some cloudy on the one (fem) and then about 50 50 on the other (tri) but we still have 2 weeks left.


----------



## 50bud (Apr 7, 2008)

Beautiful plants dubbaman, I really like haze skunk beautiful foliage and buds. What is your lighting did you say? 600w hps?


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 7, 2008)

50bud said:
			
		

> What is your lighting did you say? 600w hps?


2 400W HPS.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey Dubbaman, they are looking awesome. Smoke report on my Satori's...very very nice. Enjoy the ride, they all look beautiful!!!!


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 7, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Hey Dubbaman, they are looking awesome. Smoke report on my Satori's...very very nice. Enjoy the ride, they all look beautiful!!!!


sweet man im trying to be patient with them i know they are close and im ready to start chopping and drying cause i want to have at them they look so good but i know if i wait the little bit longer it will be worth the wait  only 13 more days  :yay: :48: :stoned:


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 8, 2008)

This stinks man  i may not be able to wait till the 20th to hack my satoris down. They both are leaning over from the main colas weight, and im talking bad i already had a brick proping up one of them at its base, and the other tied up to help support it, both of these are in vain they are just too heavy for it i took another clipping and found nearly nothing but amber trichs so im getting there on them but they are 57 days (58 tomorrow) in and the breeders recomendation says 65-70, i just dont think they can go the last few with out breaking :hairpull: im so lost i want to wait but i dont want the lean to be soooo stressing that they break or try to hermi on me


----------



## smokybear (Apr 8, 2008)

Maybe you could take some rope and tie them up. Take some screws or nails and put in the wall and tie the rope to the plant to support it. That would work for the last few weeks until they are ready for harvest. I would much rather do that than have to chop early due to breaking or hermi. It would be a shame to lose them when you're so close to harvest. Just my thoughts. Take care and keep us posted. Be safe my friend.


----------



## POTDOC (Apr 8, 2008)

great job keep it up


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 8, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> Maybe you could take some rope and tie them up. Take some screws or nails and put in the wall and tie the rope to the plant to support it.


 
Yeah man i have done that already but they are still way over and stuff so I'm really lost on it they are just a few days off from the breeders recommended flowering time so it wont be that big of a "too soon" on them but i really wanted to let them be till the 20Th for the 69Th :giggle: day harvest, the more i dwell on it the more i want to harvest her. I think its more because i ran out of my stash from my last harvest and had to hit the streets and came up on bunk so I'm really looking forward to some good smoking again


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 11, 2008)

Well its 8 weeks to the day and with the crap i got a while back i decided to take one of the satoris out. i took the fem, she was best if not done. She had tons of amber trichs and was full as could be. She had lost all of her fans over the course of the last week and a half. the tripod is still in there going well she will need the last days to finish up with the extra node(s) she has on her, so she will be out on the 20th. I couldn't get a good weight on this girl with out tearing apart the main cola, but her smaller colas and buds did weigh in at 164gms I'm guessing the main is at least another 70 or snly took the one pic the wife and kids wanted to take the camera to the park today so i snapped and got this one for you all, the flashlight is a 2 D cell light.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 13, 2008)

A couple of days in the box and this satori is ready for a cure so into the jar she goes for some time. Chopped up the big cola and found out shes was another 63gms :yay: so the total gms is 227 ( :rofl: that show was funny sometimes) so im hoping for nearly a qp off her. The satori tripod is thirsty and getting close only a week left :hubba:. The Haze cross im thinking may go for 12 weeks so there is still about 4 weeks left on them but they are starting to fill in nicely  Enough gab on to the pics


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice Job Dubbaman...that first bud should be posted for BPOTM...those are Sweeeeeeeeet...Whats with the inmates dinner tray?  those your beans in the tray? you breed those out?..Nice job Dubba looks like anothe 4/20 Harvest huh?..Keep it up my friend


----------



## smokybear (Apr 14, 2008)

Great work Dubba. The buds look fantastic. Going to be a good harvest for you. Keep us posted on the ladies. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 14, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Whats with the inmates dinner tray? those your beans in the tray? you breed those out?


 No its not an old jail tray though it looks like one :rofl: it was left here when i had an elderly relative staying with us for a while. yeah the beans are the ones i bread during the grow, just some of them so far i havent been through all the buds yet or the other plant, it will be out on the 20th  and then the Thai Haze Skunk 1 cross should be done by the 25th or so


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 14, 2008)

*Congrats on the harvest D and great job as always. :aok: *


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 16, 2008)

Took out a few of the popcorns that i could see had seeds in them, they was nice and dry so i got to have a sample of this strain. I had jsut left them in the box drying with the fan off with all the trim that i got it wasnt much off her, im going to add the trim from the other and then wait for the cross to finish before i use it for anything,the more the :stoned: but let me tell you shes a potant thing one bong of this and i was baked i havent had moke like this in a long time. the plant was said to be high yielding and for her size i feel she was got 227 wet off her came out to just over 80 dry, theres still a bit more moisture in the bigger ones so im thinking it should end up almost 3 oz off her and she was only 3 ft tall so i think it worked out well. im running 800w of HPS through there and didnt get anyplace near the 1gm/w idea but im still a bit  on that idea, is that supposed to be per plant or what? anywho enough chatter im fried off that stuff man, i strongly recommend Mandalas Satori for any beginner grower is an easy plant to care for and has great yields with a perfect smoke. Its like a creaper man you put it down at first hack and before you know it bang man im fried, and the pain in my elbow and wrists are gone, but its not like i want to sleep like ive found in so many so the timing was good on this one i think. now to cure it for a while and pull the other here in a few days


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 18, 2008)

the few days cant wait im going to be gone all weekend so im taking the other satori down watering my THxS1s and heading out. as it is spring and im in the painting bis this is the big jump into the year for me so ill be on and off the forum for a while. ill leave pics when i get a chance of the hual from the plant hopefully in time to harvest the x too. Got to say it again fro any new grower really think about this strain its packs one heck of a whollop and is easy as pie to grow. Havent had a buzz of the seeded sites last less than 2-3 hours and all the pains in my elbows (many kicked out ladders) and in my knees just vanishes hell i dont even want a cig after smoking this strain at least not for an hour or so :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 19, 2008)

Nice job ....again Dubbaman..Thanks for shareing my friend..Sorry to read you had to hit the road to get some smoke..I thaught that is why we grow so we dont have to supply the crap dealers on the street..anyway, I am sure glad to grow my own and to know I wont run low...80 off one plant is awesome dude...congrats my friend


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 20, 2008)

From the looks of things im going ot get about a qp total from both plants not too bad but will need improving im thinking its the flo's they just are not giving off the light like they should, so the cross now has a week left till ill be taking them down. I have noticed a real decrease in pistil production vs. coloring on them so im thinking they may be about ready. This way i can get all the babis i have in under the HPS to get them shooting up and out.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 20, 2008)

The last week or two seem to drag by dont they. It probably is the floros. Got any pics of the ladies? Keep us posted on your progress my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 20, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> The last week or two seem to drag by dont they. It probably is the floros. Got any pics of the ladies? Keep us posted on your progress my friend. Take care and be safe.


 
yeah man the last couple of weeks are killers when you :watchplant: the babaies are under flos not the flowering plants PIcs are in the 30 seeds in a tub on them


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 27, 2008)

Well i get back and my caretaker has completly fogotton about the plants. The THxS1s were all out of whack they didnt need water or food before i had left asked the wife to be sure that they got some 2 times while i was gone, mixed 2 gals of water with food (dark containers) and told her to water on Tues. and Fri. and all will be well She forgot, so i have a mess now. One was ready (showgirl) she hadnt suffered as badly as the other 2 and was blooming faster, she has been pulled and is drying now. the others im giving a couple more weeks one to see if i cant save them with 1/2 strength doses of food and small ammounts of water for a week and a half and then see how they look. On to the pics, I didnt want to post any because of this but i will  :fid:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 28, 2008)

*Damn D you are a harvesting fool arn't ya. :aok:  I take it the old lady won't be caring for the ladies anymore when you go away?    I hope you gave her a beating in the bedroom for her bad behavior? :hubba: *


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 28, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Damn D you are a harvesting fool arn't ya. :aok: I take it the old lady won't be caring for the ladies anymore when you go away?  I hope you gave her a beating in the bedroom for her bad behavior? :hubba: *


 you know it mang  BAD Mama


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 29, 2008)

I found a few seeds in the haze while turning and such today in the box. Not sure if they are of thier own making ( i didnt see any hermi spots) or if they now are crossed with a bit of satori daddy  both are possible who knows i may keep them and see what happenes if i try to sprout one


----------



## Dubbaman (May 4, 2008)

Not much of a health come back happened for the 2 since last week so they got pulled yesterday no dry oput period or anything i think they were really bad off from the missed feedings and waterings a few weeks back. gonna go and dry it anyway and see, lots of good size nugs really skunky. The first one that i took is almost dry there was quite a bit (to me) on her, i know it filled a 1 gal mason jar after it was in the box  i havent weighed it yet to know for sure how much there is. heck i havent even tried it yet  still going on the satori got about 2 oz left of it in the jars curing up. :stoned: now so im rambeling. Pics of dry stuff in a bit when fluff time comes, oh and ill tell you now the mani looks like crap cause there was lots to do and i rushed it a bit.

Id talk about the trichs but i lost my micro for it, i had help the toddler got ahold of it after use and now i cant find it. The shack has said they are on order for their store so ill be getting another soon.


----------



## smokybear (May 4, 2008)

The harvest pics look great. Can't wait for more pics, my friend. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Dubbaman (May 8, 2008)

Wow what a hual (at least to me ) pulled a total of 3/4 lb off of the ThxS1.
Some good size buds and lots of med and smaller pieces. They are all out of the box and in to cure. had to give them a few extra days in the box due to volume of the harvest. Pic is in BOTM. Got to try out the first of the plants the other day. It wasnt bad at all got me baked wasnt as :stoned: as i was off the satori but well enough were i could still move around and know i was fried. I believe that thses could have gone a couple more weeks for potency(couch-lock)but i was looking for more of a good relaxing smoke, and not a total burn, i think i may have found it. Stinks like a skunk got loose in the house, while it was drying i had a friend over and they kept asking me if there was a dead thing in the walls or a skunk or something running around the place


----------

